# [solved] mplayerplug-in - czy naprawdę potrzebuje firefoxa

## matiit

```

localhost mat # emerge -av mplayerplug-in

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.10  USE="gnome moznopango -bindist -debug -filepicker -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,794 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="divx gmedia gtk nls quicktime realmedia wmp (-mplayer-bin)" LINGUAS="pl -da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN" 223 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 37,017 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

mam zainstalowanego firefox-binLast edited by matiit on Thu Nov 29, 2007 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wojtek_

Z tego co wiem to tak. Musisz samemu skompliowac zeby mplayerplug-in dzialal.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## quosek

bylo n-razy i bedzie jeszcze pewnie m-razy

NIE jest potrzebny firefox

wystarczy, ze w

```
 

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

```

bedziesz mial wpisanego firefoxa (np: www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.10)

Fakt - bedziesz musial oprocz mplayer-plugina zainstalowac pare innych pakietow (jakies smieszne zaleznosci), ale firefoxa juz nei trzeba

----------

## matiit

no już nie woła od FF ale

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="divx gmedia gtk nls quicktime realmedia wmp (-mplayer-bin)" LINGUAS="pl -da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN" 223 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 223 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-3.45.tar.gz'

--16:36:40--  http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-3.45.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-3.45.tar.gz'

Translacja linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de... 134.147.32.114

Connecting to linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de|134.147.32.114|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK

Długość: 228,032 (223K) [application/x-gzip]

100%[====================================>] 228,032       64.72K/s    ETA 00:00

16:36:44 (63.83 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/mplayerplug-in-3.45.tar.gz' saved [228032/228032]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking mplayerplug-in-3.45.tar.gz ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mplayerplug-in-3.45.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/work

 * Applying mplayerplug-in-3.40-cflags.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 * Applying mplayerplug-in-gcc4.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying mplayerplug-in-3.35-seamonkey.patch ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/work/mplayerplug-in ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-gtk2 --enable-dvx --enable-gmp --enable-rm --enable-qt --enable-wmp --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

configure: Determining mozilla/firefox packages to build against

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: mozilla-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: firefox-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: seamonkey-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: xulrunner-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: iceape-plugin not found

configure: error: Unable to find mozilla or firefox development files

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/work/mplayerplug-in/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   35:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2021:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--enable-gtk2' '--enable-dvx' '--enable-gmp' '--enable-rm'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  490:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/temp/environment'.

 * 

localhost mat # 

```

----------

## quosek

znalezienie identycznego problemu zajelo mi az 2 minuty:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527213-highlight-mplayerplugin.html

w skrocie - sprobuj zainstalowac xulrunnera

----------

## sebas86

 *quosek wrote:*   

> znalezienie identycznego problemu zajelo mi az 2 minuty

 

Poniżej 10s:

```
checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: mozilla-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: firefox-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: seamonkey-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: xulrunner-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: iceape-plugin not found

configure: error: Unable to find mozilla or firefox development files 
```

Swoją drogą dziwne, że inne paczki dorobiły się flagi xulrunner (np. Liferea), a mplayerplug-in nie, stąd i ja podejrzewałem, że po prostu wymaga ręcznie kompilowanego ogniolisa.

 *quosek wrote:*   

> bylo n-razy i bedzie jeszcze pewnie m-razy
> 
> NIE jest potrzebny firefox

 

A nie lepiej zgłosić poprawkę dla tej paczki, zamiast tak kombinować?

```
/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

----------

